# Encadenado (architecture)



## paula__perez

Hola!!!

Estoy traduciendo un artículo de arquitectura del español al inglés y necesito saber como decir: ENCADENADO, lo único que he podido encontrar es TIE BEAM, pero no me convence.

Ayuda por favor!!!

Gracias 

Paula


----------



## Benzene

paula__perez said:


> Estoy traduciendo un artículo de arquitectura del español al inglés y necesito saber como decir: ENCADENADO, lo único que he podido encontrar es TIE BEAM, pero no me convence.


_*¡Hola paula__perez! 
*
Te sugiero: "encadenado" = "strengthened with tie rods or strengthened with beams".

Debes observar el plural de los sustantivos. 

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Ciprianus

Ground beam.


----------



## paula__perez

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Pablo75

Hola Paula

La "mampostería encadenada" es un sistema estructural antisísmico que consiste en aumentar la resistencia, la rigidez, la capacidad de resistir cargas horizontales (especialmente las de origen sísmico) y la capacidad de deformación (ductilidad) de los muros de mampostería portante, realizando un marco de hormigón armado alrededor de cada paño o incluso subdividiendo paños grandes. Los elementos de hormigón armado que rodean los paños se denominan vigas y columnas de encadenado, o simplemente encadenados. La designación correcta en ingeniería es la de encadenados verticales y encadenados horizontales. Los encadenados horizontales se denominan a su vez encadenado inferior y superior. Se llaman encadenados porque la idea es que sean continuos en toda la estructura, "atando" todas las partes y proveyendo contención a la mampostería.

No estoy seguro de su traducción exacta, trataré de encontrarlo. Según un diccionario técnico, para la acepción "masonry", sería "bound".

La sugerencia de Benzene: _strengthened with tie rods _corresponde a otra tipología que es la "mampostería armada" o "mampostería reforzada", donde el acero está contenido dentro de la propia mampostería.

La sugerencia de Benzene _strengthened with beams _me parece buena, no sé si es la exacta pero lo describe bien.

La sugerencia de Ciprianus creo que puede aplicar al encadenado inferior de planta baja (el que está a nivel del suelo), pero no a los demás. 

Espero te sirva, si encuentro el término exacto te lo haré saber.

Saludos


----------



## Ciprianus

La teoría es una cosa y el lenguaje del lugar de construcción es otra.
Para el albañil los encadenados verticales se llaman columnas, y los horizontales vigas,  pero las vigas que se apoyan en el suelo no son vigas, son el "el encadenado".


----------



## Pablo75

Ciprianus said:


> La teoría es una cosa y el lenguaje del lugar de construcción es otra.
> Para el albañil los encadenados verticales se llaman columnas, y los horizontales vigas, pero las vigas que se apoyan en el suelo no son vigas, son el "el encadenado".



Si, así es Ciprianus. Por eso me extendí un poco para explicar qué son técnicamente los encadenados, porque después está el lenguaje común que puede confundir un poco los términos.

El problema está en que este sistema constructivo no se aplica en todos los países, en particular no parece ser utilizado en USA, por lo que toda la bibliografía que tengo está en castellano. Finalmente AQUÍ encontré una publicación donde están los términos que buscas:

Mampostería encadenada = confined masonry

Encadenados: tie-beams y tie-columns - confining members/elements - confining beams and columns

Encadenado de fundación = plinth

O sea que tu intento estaba correcto, aunque incompleto.

Saludos


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo diría que mi respuesta fue "sucinta",  igual que la pregunta.


----------



## Pablo75

Ciprianus said:


> Yo diría que mi respuesta fue "sucinta", igual que la pregunta.



Jaja  todo suma. 

Saludos


----------



## paula__perez

Gracias!!!!!


----------

